# Freehand exportiert nicht richtig



## Dennis-S. (1. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab ein großes Problem mit Freehand. Es exportiert nicht mehr richtig. Version ist 8.0. Ich hab eine normale DINA4 Seite mit nem Logo und Text versehen und will das nun als JPG, BMP oder TIFF haben um es in Photoshop weiterbearbeiten zu können. BMPs exporitert es plötzlich gar nicht mehr und JPGs und TIFFs nur noch mit verzerrter Schriftart, ist auch kein Anzeigefehler es wird in Photoshop auch so ausgedruckt. Freehand stellt alles normal dar und druckt es auch normal aus. Woran kann das liegen? 

MfG


----------



## Guden (1. August 2003)

Hi,

Das ist dann entweder wirklich ein Bug im Freehand oder du hast ein Schriften Problem.

Du kannst das umgehen in dem du den Text in Pfade umwandelst und unter speichern unter .eps wählst.
Danach machst du das eps einfach im Photoshop auf und sicherst es in das gewünschte Format...

Gruß


----------

